# Somebody has fallen for it!



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1999-Nissan-S...6540384?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2a0b3356e0


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*???*

ive just seen that.cheap a!!:nervous::nervous::nervous:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I think Mattysupra might have something to say about this, I seem to remember he'd looked into it and found out it isn't genuine.


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

"I am very proud to have for sale this very very rare 1/50 hand built by Nismo 2000 Nissan Skyline R34 GTR V Spec II S-Tune. Factory Tune 400 BHP Nismo editions"

1/50 so its a scale model ?


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

M SKinner said:


> "I am very proud to have for sale this very very rare 1/50 hand built by Nismo 2000 Nissan Skyline R34 GTR V Spec II S-Tune. Factory Tune 400 BHP Nismo editions"
> 
> 
> 
> 1/50 so its a scale model ?


thats what i thought!


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

1 of 50 produced ?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Seller has disabled 'ask seller question' mode, he wants you to mail him first using the addy on the pic so he can approve your bids.

I've mailed him


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Registration date: 1st September 2008


And when exactly were R34 GTR's released to the public?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It's the same photo as was on Pistonheads and I'm sure this car has been discussed in a thread before about cheap R34's

From memory the engine hasn't got the Nismo Omori badge saying it's an S Tune

It's a ringer (possibly/most likely). Bit like all those genuine AC Cobras and GT40's


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

Its gone from £2k to £8.6k in 20 minutes!


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

scam


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

The car is for sale here; The Real Seller


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I've got to have it! What a description:

R24

V-speck

Skylin

Total pro's, I'm surprised the contact details didn't say they would meet you in a layby just past J9 on the A14 and come alone.


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

2 time this car is used in a scam, last time he removed it before any bids came in.


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

i have just used the ebay report this item link, i sudgest you all do the same

on the cars advert page below the pic it says postage and payments, follow that line to the right side of the page and click the report item buttom
then follow the links and ebay should pull the advert


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

£6800 buy it now for an 08 Golf R32 as well. Just read some of the feedback and it all looks like cheap stuff. You'd think e-bay had got a tighter grip on stuff like this.


----------



## steve3961 (Aug 9, 2010)

Call me thick but how do you know its a scam?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

buy it now for under 10k.... on a R34 GTR?!?!

Thats clearly a scam.... thats why


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

steve3961 said:


> Call me thick but how do you know its a scam?


Mattysupra turned down over £40K for his genuine S-tune. At that price, it isn't genuine and it certainly doesn't belong to the seller. The photo is the same one as used on PH to try and sell it previously but not by this guy.

I'm not going to call you thick but it's definitely a scam, believe me.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Boosted said:


> Registration date: 1st September 2008
> 
> 
> And when exactly were R34 GTR's released to the public?


registered in the UK perhaps...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I think Mattysupra might have something to say about this, I seem to remember he'd looked into it and found out it isn't genuine.




Ye, lol

The car is up for sale at £30k. It is a S1 i think but its different to mine. Its missing alot of stuff compared to mine. 

Maybe it has been removed ? 

I have found out since that there was 75 in total of the S1's built. 25 of the 75 was race cars. (i think mine is ex race so maybe thats why mine has extra bits? ) 


Its belived that there is only 2 S1's in the u.k and mine is 1 of them so this must be the other one. 




Anyway, yes the ebay advert is a scam. The real owner has it up for £30k.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> registered in the UK perhaps...



Adam, they didn't go into production until 1999. The scammer is obviously going by the private plate that's on the car, the car would be on a 2000 plate if it wasn't for that S reg plate.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It's still listed, thought it may have been pulled by now. [email protected] hasn't even stated the mileage.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Boosted....

Read what you wrote :S


Registered 1st Sept 2008. Thats AFTER 1999.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> Boosted....
> 
> Read what you wrote :S
> 
> ...




LMFAO, **** alert!!!


Yeah, for some reason I was thinking of 1998. PMSFL :chairshot


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

The listing has been removed :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Well done GTROC detectives, lol


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> You'd think e-bay had got a tighter grip on stuff like this.



Ebay don't give a shit, they are too big and powerful for anybody to take on. That's why so much counterfeit stuff is sold on there, cos nobody even tries to stop it because they know they are wasting their time :chairshot


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Its back: 1999 Nissan Skyline R34 GTR V Spec II S-Tune on eBay (end time 25-Oct-10 19:12:16 BST)


----------



## Huskyman (Feb 9, 2010)

What a cheeky B**tard! Nearly got caught out a while back on a bimmer! Bloomin fraudsters :chairshot
Ad reported.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Its back: 1999 Nissan Skyline R34 GTR V Spec II S-Tune on eBay (end time 25-Oct-10 19:12:16 BST)


Different seller though isn't it?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes it is, but its the same car with exactly the same description text from the previous advert. Either a hacked account or the scammer has multiple accounts.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Yes it is, but its the same car with exactly the same description text from the previous advert. Either a hacked account or the scammer has multiple accounts.




It will be hacked accounts. They wont be using there own accounts as it can traced back to them.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

This is the reply to an email I sent him;

*Hello,

The 2000 Nissan Skyline R34 GTR V, in showroom condition with 38,000 miles is still for sale. A great car, never implied in any accident, in excellent conditions.

My job put me on the way to UK and I purchased this car there. Now I have to sell it as I've got back home in Italy. The car is still in UK so you do not have to worry about shipping.

The final price is US £9,900 including shipping to your door.
As you probably noticed, the price is rather low. But since it's a UK car, not even a dealer will offer me a better price here. The fact that it's still UK registered did not help either.

I am the registered keeper and there is no outstanding finance on the car. It is in excellent condition, the bodywork is immaculate, no scratches, dents or hidden defects as well as the interior in excellent non-smoking condition.

Due to amount involved and due the fact I am not located in United Kingdom anymore, I only accept third party transaction mediator ... and I am talking about eBay.

All documents, including the title on your name will be provided along with the car.
Please email me soon if you want to move forward and let me know if you need anything else.

I attached some pictures for you! 

All the best Michael Sanford!*


LOL at the muppet


He's in Brasov, Romania. I traced him and got his IP and his ISP. Hahaha, Italy my arse 

Here is his details; 79-116-207-131.dynamic.brasov.rdsnet.ro


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

reported


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Just sent him this;

Hello

please tell me when I can view the car. I would like to see it and test drive it before I pay for it, and find out if there are any problems with it.

thanks


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

already removed from ebay


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

His reply;


Hello again,

Thanks for your previous email. I want to point out that because I am in the process of moving, I am after a fast transaction, with no delays. That is why I decided to lower the price, to avoid wasting time with negotiations and find a buyer as soon as possible.

If we decide to proceed with this transaction, i will have to contact ebay and provide them all the necessary information, so they can start the process right away.

Give me your full name (and i need your real name because this is the name i will use for the transfer of the title) and your shipping address (where do you want to receive the car)

You will receive a notification (invoice) from ebay shortly after that,with all the instructions to follow and the invoice as well.

Payment

Regarding the payment you will be instructed to deposit the money to an eBay Bank account and they will secure it untill you get the car.

Inspection

You will have a 5 days for inspection period so you can make sure that it is the car that you saw in the pictures.If you find the car unsatisfactory at the end of the 5 days inspection period, you have the option to return it to me at my expense and get a refund from ebay in 24 hours after they are notified about your decision.

The final decision to buy or not the car will be after the 5 days with the car at your home.

Shipping

As soon as i will have the confirmation from ebay that the funds have been deposited to their account, i will immediately contact the shipping company regarding the delivery arrangements so you get the car in maximum 4-5 days. The car will be shipped crated by DAS Auto Shippers, this is a door to door delivery service, so the car will arrive at your address, you won't have to worry about picking it up from a dock.

Documents

I will send the car with all the papers and documents(clear title,bills of sale,car's manual).The clear title and the bill of sale will both be signed and they will be shipped together with the car. Also this car will arrive with all the documentations required for registration and 2x keys.

You decide whether you keep the car or not( hopefully you will be positive as you will love it).

Therefore, if you are determined in buying the car, please sent me an email with your full name and full shipping address to start the transaction with ebay motors.

Best Regards





So I give him my name and shipping address and reply;



Mr Winston Umbongo
Shehu Shagari Way
Abuja 
Nigeria


please give me your full name and bank account details, I will make payment via Western Union instantly.

cheers




:chuckle:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mr Winston Umbongo he drinks it in the Congo


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I knew a guy from the congo, he had never heard of it.. I think they were lying to us


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Boosted said:


> Mr Winston Umbongo
> Shehu Shagari Way
> Abuja
> Nigeria
> ...



PMSL..... :bowdown1:


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

*Mr Winston Umbongo
Shehu Shagari Way
Abuja 
Nigeria*


----------

